# Per capita personal income in UAE exceeds Dh61,000



## dubainico (Jun 27, 2004)

Per capita personal income in UAE exceeds Dh61,000 
By Mohammad Ezz Al Deen, Staff Reporter



Dubai: Per capita personal income in the UAE exceeded Dh61,000 in 2005, according to Emirates: The Era of Achievments, a book released by the UAE Federation of Chambers of Commerce and Industry.

The UAE economy achieved high growth rates compared to other global economies, which also had a positive impact on living standards.

In the introduction, Shaikha Lubna Al Qasimi, Minister of Economy and Planning, said per capita personal income exceeded Dh61,000, ranking the UAE among those countries with high per capita incomes.

Rapid development

The UAE has, since its founding in 1971, achieved rapid economic growth, which is rare among both developing and developed countries, said Shaikha Lubna.

The growth in personal income was partly due to the fact that the UAE skillfully invested its growing oil revenues and based its economy on a policy of non-interference in commercial affairs.

The UAE's liberal policies aimed at encouraging investment and attracting capital into the country also helped expand the UAE economy and improve living standards.

The release of its book in Arabic and English aims to raise economic awareness by highlighting the most significant economic indicators, Abdullah said.


----------

